# Food Suggestions for Pancreatitis



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have not had a dog with this condition, but a friend of mine has a dog recently diagnosed with EPI, a different type of pancreas issue. We did some research and she has settled on a commercial kibble for her guy in addition to medications, enzymes which he needs.

The following, very long, article from Whole dog Journal has some helpful recipes for home cooked meals.

I hope your guy heals up soon.

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_1/features/Homeade-Dog-Food-Recipes_16093-1.html


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is more information from Mary Strauss about pancreatitis and diet here: DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs


----------

